# Tail Block



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Does the width of the stance matter when doing a tail block? Would it be easier to do the trick with a wider stance or a narrower stance?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

id say haveing it narrow would be easier, more pressure in one area, having a flexible board helps, i feel like my NS revolver is just too stiff and im too skinny, or maybe i need to put more UMPH into it, i never seen anyone in person do it


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

It's really not that hard. You just have to commit. Make sure to throw your tail forward, almost to where your nose used to be.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

tail bloocks are my summer goal...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> tail bloocks are my summer goal...


Same here.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

A wider stance means that you can flex the board. U also want a flexible board and the ability to grab and hold onto your board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

My main problem is probably not throwing the tail forward enough. Every time I try it, I'm always a couple of inches away from grabbing the nose of the board. I have about a week and a half left until mountains close down around here. Hopefully I get that down. I'm sitting in class debating whether I should go today or not, I might just sign the attendance sheet and head out lol..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I practise tailblocks while I wait for my friends to come down the mountain. The people in the lift line look at me funny when I fall.

Once I can tailblock, I wanna start to pull Scott Stevens-esque tailblock spins.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

showbiz said:


> My main problem is probably not throwing the tail forward enough. Every time I try it, I'm always a couple of inches away from grabbing the nose of the board. I have about a week and a half left until mountains close down around here. Hopefully I get that down. I'm sitting in class debating whether I should go today or not, I might just sign the attendance sheet and head out lol..


same with me, i dont have anywhere big enough to practice inside my house without breaking something it seems though lol. you really have to kick that tail up at least 2 feet to get the grab, which isnt a problem for me. its just coming down and landing on my tv which is the problem.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I can grab the nose of my board now, but it always slips off my hands. I think I'm still not kicking the tail forward enough. Maybe I'll post a video and you guys can tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I dk if you've seen this tutorial, YouTube - Tail Blocks with Pat Moore

its not all that great but helps to visualize and think about 'em I guess..

I think the board can make a pretty big difference when it comes to this trick, so just keep at it and maybe try it on some different boards to see where your at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a rome artifact and with its softness and my wide stance tail blocks are just a matter of rocking back my weight quickly onto my back foot and finding the sweet spot which will lock you in for a few seconds, long enough to snag your nose and bring it in tight. Practice on carpet then start on flat then try riding into slight uphill embankments and throwin one before you come back down.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Pat moore is such a crazy cat - "Tailblocks are probably the hardest trick in snowboarding".


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's dangerous too. I fell over once and nearly lost a hair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about widening my stance, do you guys think that'll help?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

showbiz said:


> I'm thinking about widening my stance, do you guys think that'll help?


it makes it harder, trust me. ive been practicing them lately and its much harder to flex your tail the further down it goes.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah widening the stance has its ups and downs depending on the board and other factors...so you just gotta experiment with it and see what works best for your set-up/style/abilities.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I think this trick comes down to flexibility and dexterity. I have been boarding for 5 seasons, trying to learn these this season and I suck. My buddy is on his 2nd season, and can throw them down no prob - with style too.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my first on hill attempt this weekend was a huge big super epic fail.
you do need to be rather flexible for this..my old man body may not allow it..


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> my first on hill attempt this weekend was a huge big super epic fail.
> you do need to be rather flexible for this..my old man body may not allow it..


Where is there snow in SE michigan lol. Or was it some grass attempt?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i went to boyne carnival. fucking. nuts.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i went to boyne carnival. fucking. nuts.


What all goes on up there? I recently heard about it from a friend. 

Speaking of Carnival...what was the so called "fair" at the knob last weekend?.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nubs has its family weekend and boyne mt has its party weekend this weekend that just passed. highlands has a family weekend last weekend. i saw the biggest boobies of my life this weekend, fake as hell too lol.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> nubs has its family weekend and boyne mt has its party weekend this weekend that just passed. highlands has a family weekend last weekend. i saw the biggest boobies of my life this weekend, fake as hell too lol.


Lmfao sweet as hell. By Knob I ment Pine Knob lol. Not Nubs. I really gotta get my parents to schedule a vacation up there in the winter.


----------

